# Portugal - Barragem Stoppovers



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've changed our minds again for our impending trip and are going to Portugal instead, as you do...

We've heard that Barragems are good spots for the occasional overnighter, I've checked the database but theres only one wildcamp spot listed at Alqueva (thanks Glandwr).

Just wondering if anyone can recommend any other good ones, áreas or wildspots would be good...

Pete


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Alqueva is very pleasant. The camping is down at the water's edge and the dam is absolutely awesome.

Barrages do monte da rocha is lovely and there is a small cafe run by a very elderly couple. 

The barragem below Monsaraz is also lovely.

A lot of people do not use them just for the odd night but stay for several days or even weeks, particularly those with toads.

Along the Algarve there are many wild camping spots and also now a few Aires.

Happy to provide more info if required.

We really enjoyed winter in Portugal and I m sure you would too.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Have stayed in number Pete but have I'm afraid given up adding them to the database sorry. I bought the USB stick (since disgarded as too tempremental), then paid (top first price) for the android version that has since being withdrawn so that I can't get it on my new phone etc etc. it seems to be a one way deal. Voluntary contributions to be commercically exploited.

However Baragems are really good sites for wild campimg. Few have facilities though some have toilet blocks. They are marked on tourist maps and usually have the brown (eu tourist) signs. All I have stayed in have been stunning locations.

Dick


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi peejay
Looks like you have made the same choice we have until a month ago we were going Italy now it's Spain & Portugal at the end of August for 6 weeks, so far we have visited portugal only in the winter and stuck around the algarve we have used a couple of the barragems and they are lovely can highly recommend the terrace below the walled town of Monzares looking out over the barragem an absolutely stunning spot and I like the heavy wine from this region , further south is minas Dominguez if its open when your around, the site itself is a car park to a lake/summer water sports area, throughout the winter usually about 20 vans parked there last year when we called in there were a couple of Brit vans been there for 4 months no intention of moving on ,


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, some good recommendations so far, keep them coming.  

Snap Ken, we're off soon for a few months, might see you down there. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

The Portugese love their camping cars.
They have a lot of them.
They hate paying for campsites.
So they have a club which, of course, they share with the English...
http://www.campingcarportugal.com/areasServico?l=english
or a list of about a 100 are at http://kvisit.com/SoJWPAw as a PDF download (760k)

Patrick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Patrick,

I've already got the POI's on my satnav from there but didn't know about the PDF doc, thanks for that.

Pete


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> didn't know about the PDF doc, thanks for that.


That maybe 'cos I only just made it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Patrick


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> didn't know about the PDF doc


Probably 'cos I only just made it, Pete :lol: :lol: :lol:

Patrick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahh, didn't realise its your site.

Is it possible to do the short version from there as a PDF?

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi pete,

There's a barrage at Pego its very popular or was 10 years ago.

I'm sure somebody will give you all the details.

I'm suffering with blurred vision so can't do much on the comp these days.

Don


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> Is it possible to do the short version from there as a PDF?


Hopefully at 274k I can attach it here...

Patrick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Don, I'll look it up.
Sorry to hear about the vision, fingers crossed things improve for you.

Patrick, cheers for that, it's much appreciated.  

Pete


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We stayed at Pego for the second time last year, it is still popular, there is a toilet, and fresh water (just off approach road) , also a bar 
I have co ords somewhere, I will search them out 
Alison


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

A couple of years ago we stayed a few nights a Barragem do Divor near Igrejina, Evora region. It's in the Aires book but our copy is in the van and the van is in storage. 
Lovely location, and we were the only van there. A few locals would appear for a picnic or to go fishing and that would be it. The fish were jumping out of the water and at one point so many were doing it it sounded like a round of applause..
The sunsets were beautiful too. 
No facilities and the nearest village is a couple of miles away and even that has only one mini market and a bar. 
If you like peace and quiet it's worth a visit.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Lots of barragems in the alto Alentejo region, most tolerate MHs even if they are not official aires. There's one at barragem do montargil, for example, as well as the site at Igrejina.

Don't discount campsites, there's a really nice one at Evoramonte:

N 38°47'37" W 7°41'10" Camping Alentejo (on Acsi website)

Charges €8 a night + metered electricity, lovely views (castles in both directions), swimming pool,free wifi. Run by lovely guy called Siebo, can't do enough for you. Tell him John and Linda sent you! 

There's also a couple of camp sites and an aire at Marvao, further north. Spectacular views into Spain, and a perfectly preserved walled town with a castle. In fact, you can hardly move in Alto Alentejo without tripping over a castle, a lake, or a fantastic aqueduct (eg Elvas). There's also lots of prehistoric standing stones, older than Stonehenge.

Living costs are low, the wine is wonderful (especially from the Adega in Borba), the people are friendly and there is little crime. Enjoy!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again, found the Pego one, looks busy on streetview...

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=embed&hl=en-GB&geocode=&q=38.42077+-8.39211&aq=&sll=52.8382,-2.327815&sspn=7.01064,21.643066&ie=UTF8&ll=38.42077,-8.39211&spn=0.002219,0.005284&t=h&z=14&layer=c&cbll=38.420422,-8.391964&panoid=l2xfod4NTB54y0VME7h1JQ&cbp=12,24,,0,3.29&output=svembed<br /

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Stayed at Pego de Alter a few times it is a long stay Brit Camp.. look up Arthur in the tag axle Hobby overlooking the ravine, he carves walking sticks and turns out some artistic creations using the natural parts of the stick, like the branch outlet which he carves a pig's head or something.

Also the Barragem Markadia in the Alto region, they do a good long stay rate including electrical, we will be there most of Jan Feb next year along with other regulars.

A google will find both places for you.

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Stayed at Pego de Alter a few times it is a long stay Brit Camp


I'll give that one a miss then. 

Pete


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Portugal*

Get the book on Spain and Portual from Vicariousbooks. It give all the places to go with satnav coords. Very clear and easy to use.

I thoroughly reccommend it.

Neil


----------

